

IOS developers: looking for feedback on startup - sigre

Recently, we launched a new service for iOS developers to make sending push notifications easier, and we're looking for people who'd like to try it out and help us out with feedback.<p>If you're an iOS developer, get in touch and I'll set you up with a free account.<p>The site is pushlayer.com and I'd love any and all feedback.
======
owenfi
What's the preferred way to get in touch? I just attempted to sign up but am
not ready to pay a monthly fee (but am looking to add push notifications to a
project in the near term).

~~~
sigre
Send me an email: ryan -at- pushlayer.com and I'll set you up. Thanks!

